# Conroe bulkheads



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Hit the bulkheads with pops today. Started at 825am stopped around noon with 13 good keepers to about 4 pounds. All caught on bottom with skrimps.

Water temp showed to be around the 64 degree mark....if it stays warm they should really be turned on in a week or two


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

I was there during spring break. Shad were showing up in good numbers around the boat ramp. Fished a little around bulkhead, but ended up going to the bridge.
Did good. Caught 6-7 crappie up to 14.5 inches and a couple of 4lb cats and one 4-5 lb largemouth. Could have been bigger. It jumped out of the water and then decided to head south. My kid is use to saltwater so he decided to put pressure on him and the 8lb test snapped. 

I keep forgetting how good crappie is to eat. The best, hands down. oh, I forgot, we caught a 13inch bluegill, too!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Just a hint, start earlier on the bulkheads. Most mornings the bite is dead by 8:30. At the start of the bulkhead bite, like right now, often times the bite is dead by a half hour after sunrise or so.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

capn said:


> Just a hint, start earlier on the bulkheads. Most mornings the bite is dead by 8:30. At the start of the bulkhead bite, like right now, often times the bite is dead by a half hour after sunrise or so.


Most of our fish came from about 9-11

Gotta drum up another partner, all we caught yesterday was ate for dinner last night:brew:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Torque said:


> ... oh, I forgot, we caught a 13inch bluegill, too!


Happen to get a picture of that BG? That's a mighty fine specimen...and very few have caught them that size.


----------



## zigger (Jun 6, 2004)

Torque:

State record for bluegill at Lake Conroe is 10.5". 13" might have been a US record. Check your measuring tape or get glasses. Link shows Lake Conroe records per Texas Parks and Wildlife.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/alltackle.php?WB_code=0192


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Great! No pics.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

If I remember last years post on this subject. The hybrids are mixed in with the cats on the bulkheads. Am I correct?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes. That's why you should fish the bulkheads with shad, you will catch hybrids and white bass along with the catfish.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Torque said:


> . oh, I forgot, we caught a 13inch bluegill, too!


 That is real close to the lake record, did you weigh it?


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you eat that 13" Blue Gill?
You ate a state record?
I'd have paid money to see that.
Tell me you're April Foolin'!


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

On fishing the bulkheads I am looking for some help, where do you put in at and do you go around Del lago, Brentwater. I want to take my fishing buddy out to see if we can get in on some of this action. :help:


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Torque said:


> Great! No pics.


Happy.....hwell:

Fisher dude....I find a spot and try if nothings happin I'll move, that day we just happen to get on them on the first try. I just ease along with the troll motor and pitch against the bulkhead. I try and hit the wood and let it fall in, the closer the better IMO. And I almost always launch at scotts ridge


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

where is the best place to fish bunk heads when the cats run? I hear people say scott ridge where is that? Need a place that i can handle with me 17 foot G3 not to big of water.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Tarboy55, Scott's Ridge is the public boat ramp on 1097 just past Bentwater subdivision. It'll be on the right if you're headed towards montgomery, and on the left if you're headed towards 1097 bridge. Just look for the sign that says public boat ramp. There is some good fishing there...


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Ya'll using slip bobbers or fishin on bottom?


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Quackerbox,
Was that you fishing the bulkheads close to Seven Coves marina just south of the Lighthouse? I saw a boat fishing the bulkheads and bumping the wood with the cork, so that is about as close as you can get without being on the shore. Ha! I was in a pontoon boat in the same area.


----------

